# pormaster halts at expired port which i can't uninstall/isn't installed.



## naguz (Nov 17, 2012)

So, I seem to have a problem here, caused by portmaster trying to upgrade an expired port. which seems to have been removed in june/july, still I have had no problems before now. The error presents as:

```
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports


===>>> The security/py-fchksum port has been deleted: Has expired: No more public distfiles
===>>> Aborting update
```
So naturally (?) I thought "Hey, noproblem! I'll just remove it. But no.

```
[root@fjell /filer]# pkg_delete -x *py-fchksum*
pkg_delete: no packages match pattern(s)
```

I have probably forgotten (or just always missed something), but why does portmaster believe it to be installed? and how do I get rid of it, it isn't in the port tree, so I can't run make deinstall, and neither pkg_*-tools or pkg finds the port.

Sorry if this is a really stupid question, but my googe-fo is not up to it.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't use wildcard patterns with pkg_delete(1), that could turn out badly.

First, find the full name of the package.  It may not have the "py-" prefix, search for a unique part of the name:
`% pkg_info -Ix fchksum`

Then use pkg_delete(1) with that full package name.


----------



## naguz (Nov 17, 2012)

I tried different variations.

```
pkg_info -Ix fchksum
pkg_info: no packages match pattern(s)
```
So I'm guessing portmaster have some strange way of determining if a port is installed enough, but I thought it didn't and that that was a big plus compared to portmanager.

The ports system have never been very friendly with me


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2012)

Make the pattern more general, or go through the list of all installed packages and look for it manually:
`% pkg_info -Ix chksum`
`% pkg_info -Ix ^py`
`% pkg_info | less`


----------



## naguz (Nov 17, 2012)

pkg_info suddenly complains about corrupted package info. A lot of them. 
	
	



```
pkg_info: the package info for package 'OpenSP-1.5.2_2' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'apache22-2.2.23' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'autoconf-2.69' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'automake-1.12.4' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'cm-super-0.3.4_4' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'desktop-file-utils-0.18' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'docproj-jadetex-1.17_6' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'dvipdfmx-20100328_1' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_6' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'fastest_cvsup-0.3.0' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'ffmpegthumbnailer-2.0.8_1' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'freetype-tools-1.3.1_9' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'gamin-0.1.10_4' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'gio-fam-backend-2.28.8_1' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'glib-2.28.8_4' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'help2man-1.40.12' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'jadetex-3.13_8' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'latex-cjk-4.8.2_6' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'lzo2-2.06' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'mediatomb-0.12.1_8' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'netpbm-10.35.86' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'openjade-1.3.3p1_2' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'openvpn-2.2.2' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'p5-Authen-PAM-0.16_1' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'p5-IO-Tty-1.10' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'p5-Net-SSLeay-1.49' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'p5-Text-CSV_XS-0.91' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'p5-XML-Parser-2.41' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'pear-1.9.4_1' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'pecl-APC-3.1.13' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'pecl-pdflib-2.1.9' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'perl-5.14.2_2' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-bz2-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-ctype-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-dom-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-filter-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-gettext-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-hash-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-iconv-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-json-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-mbstring-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-mcrypt-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-mysql-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-mysqli-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-openssl-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-pdo-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-phar-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-posix-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-session-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-simplexml-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-tokenizer-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-xml-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-xmlreader-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-xmlwriter-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-zip-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'php5-zlib-5.4.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'phpMyAdmin-3.5.3' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'pkg-1.0.2' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'pkgconf-0.8.9' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'portmaster-3.14_7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'sarep-1.1' is corrupt
spidermonkey17-1.7.0_1 A standalone JavaScript interpreter from the Mozilla projec
pkg_info: the package info for package 'subversion-1.7.7' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'teTeX-3.0_6' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'teTeX-base-3.0_23' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'texi2html-5.0_1,1' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'ttf2pt1-3.4.4_2' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'usermin-1.520' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'webmin-1.600_1' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'zh-docproj-0.1.20060303_6' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'zh-ttf2pt1-3.4.0' is corrupt
```

The pkg command and its various potions shows no problems.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 17, 2012)

naguz said:
			
		

> pkg_info suddenly complains about corrupted package info. A lot of them.
> 
> ...
> 
> The pkg command and its various potions shows no problems.



You're using pkg_* and pkg at same time?


----------



## naguz (Nov 17, 2012)

No, I was using only portmaster with pkgng (as descriped in the UPDATING file) and pkg itself, until portmaster started insisting that the py-fchksum was installed - which neither pkg nor pkg_* seems to find.

But it seems something isseriously wong.

```
pkg query %n -X *
```
(which i believe to be correct for listing names of all installed packages, but not used to pkg yet) outputs only ouputs
apache22
mediatomb
usermin
webmin
while pkg info outputs the lot... (but not the problem package py-fchksum)

Is there any way of getting a lit of all installed ports which allows me to reinstall them easily, then uninstall all ports (keeping configs), delete all package databases to have it all "fresh" and then reinstall the ports from the mentioned list?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 17, 2012)

I know the /var/db/pkg methods, but not the pkg methods. No time to "know" the latter until absolutely needed, here... BTW those "pkg info is corrupt" you should ignore for now, they may be more trouble than one needs, and you can concentrate on any other ports-related task at hand.


----------



## naguz (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, I've decided to try this reinstall guide tomorroe. will hopeully clean up lot. This installation has suffered quite a it of abuse, so I guess it will be nice to clean it up a bit. I'll keep the config files, though.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry, I missed the mention of pkgng.  It is a *replacement* for the existing pkg_* tools.  After you switch to pkg, do not use the pkg_* stuff any more.


----------



## naguz (Nov 17, 2012)

I won't. I went ahead and tried the reinstall all ports from the portmaster manpage link. At step 10, instead of using portmaster to reinstall, I was trying to install using "pkg install". Some packages was missing from repos - fair enough. But then I got a lot of error like this:

```
pkg: WARNING: transmission-daemon-2.71 conflict on /usr/local/share/doc/transmission-daemon/README with: 
        - transmission-daemon-2.51
```
Now, /usr/local/share/doc/transmission-daemon/ doesn't even exist. So that is not the problem. Apparently, the pkg tool somehow thinks an older version of transmission is installed. And this goes for a LOT of other apps. But why? I have cleared out everything. "pkg info" doesn't list any of them either. What can the cause of this be, where is this even coming from?

Now, I could of course use portmaster as in the guide to reinstall ports, but I rather not do that just to end up with the same mess after a few hours compile time.

edit: Wll, it worked wit portmaster, at least, and I'm up again with a cleaner and easier system without a lot of junk.

But should I just avoid pkg altogether? Set up portmaster to work with it because I wanted a better port-trackins system with possibility for binary pakages.


----------

